# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  قصة إسلام عبد الله بن مسعود_ رضي الله عنه لشيخنا أبي إسحاق الحويني

## أم محمد الظن

*عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه:** كان من السابقين الأولين من المهاجرين ، هاجر إلى الحبشة مرتين ، وشهد بدرًا والمشاهد كلها مع رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، وتنبأ له النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- كما في الحديث الذي رواه أحمد وغيره بإسناد حسن عن بن مسعود ، بدء إسلام بن مسعود وكيف رأى النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- وانبهر به ، ومن ثم أسلم .*
*قصة إسلام عبد الله بن مسعود_ رضي الله عنه:قال عبد الله بن مسعود: كنت أرعى غنمًا لعقبة بن مُعيط أحد الكفرة الصناديد الذين دعا عليهم النبي وقتل يوم بدر ، قال: بينما أرعى غنمًا لعقبة بن أبي مُعيط إذ جاء رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأبو بكر وقد فرا من المشركين ، فقال النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم-" يا غلام عندك لبن ؟ في الشياه التي معك ، قال: نعم ولست بساقيكما فإنني مؤتمن ، الغنم ليست ملكي ولا أقدر أن أسقيكم إلا بإذن صاحب الغنم ، فقال له النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- هل عندك من غنمة لم ينزو عليها الفحل ؟ أي لا تزال عزبة ؟ قال له: نعم ، قال: أحضرها لي ، فأتى بها ، لما أخذها مسح على ضرعها ودعا بالبركة فامتلأ الضرع باللبن ، فجاء أبو بكر الصديق بصخرة منقعرة  (مستديرة ) ونظفها وحلبوا في هذه الصخرة اللبن حتى امتلأت الصخرة باللبن ، فشرب أبو بكر وشرب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- ، وشرب بن مسعود ، ثم قال النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- للضرع أقلص فرجع الضرع كما كان .فعندما رأي  ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه  النبي - صلي الله عليه وسلم - هكذا فقال له يا رسول الله: علمني من هذا قال له:" إنك غُلِّيم معلم " أو " غلام معلم " . غليم: تصغير جاء بن مسعود فأسلم عند النبي- عليه الصلاة والسلام- قال بن مسعود: فلقد أخذت من فِيٍّ رسول الله ، أي من فمه  سبعين سورة لم يشاركني فيها أحد ، قال الكلام هذا عندما قالوا له: انزل علي قراءة زيد ، قال: علي قراءة من تأمرونني أقرأ ؟ علي قراءة زيد ! لقد أخذت من في النبي- صلي الله عليه وسلم- سبعين سورة ، وإن زيد له ذؤابتان يلعب مع الصبيان .يريد أن يقول أنا أقدم منه في الأخذ من فم النبي- عليه الصلاة والسلام -*
 منن الشر من الشريط السابع والثلاثين من فك الوثاق

----------


## أم محمد الظن

يرفع للفائدة

----------

